# Those family stickers on cars....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I finally found one that I like....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I like it !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We all should have them ! LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't want to advertise that much. That sure is a funky outside mirror and some skinny tail lights.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Probably wouldn't last an hour with those on my window, they would be knocking at the door.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Oh man! 2 things, #1 that is awesome! And #2 where can I get mine?! I don't usually do the sticker thing on my truck (except for my " Defend Freedom Defeat Obama" one) but that is one I would put on it in a heartbeat! It already looks like a vehicle you wouldn't want to break into, but that would seal the deal!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> I don't want to advertise that much. That sure is a funky outside mirror and some skinny tail lights.


I hear you Fred, I won't put my NRA sticker on my vehicle. I see no need in telling every yahoo that dives by there are guns in my house.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hear you Fred, I won't put my NRA sticker on my vehicle. I see no need in telling every yahoo that dives by there are guns in my house.


Do you guys suffer from damage to your vehicles in that way from anti's?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never had any back when I did put one on.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've heard of it happening over here but I don't tend to worry, there must be about 5 on mine.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is a large family Chris. I bet a loud one too. It must be expensive to feed them too.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

That is cool!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice family, however Im with the dont advertise route. It gives the collectors a good starting point if ever it should be tested. And if he has any truth in advertising, he could be literally checked for an arsenal license for having more than ten guns--which in and of itself means they already know where to start IF he has one!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Do you guys suffer from damage to your vehicles in that way from anti's?


I've never had anybody mess with my vehicle. I just don't want people to think/know I have X amount of guns at home.

I'm a minimal sticker guy. I do advertise one local coyote hunting forum and run a subtal POPOKAAT sticker. Advertising the coyote hunting has gotten me some inquiries and possible hunting opportunities.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I live in New Hampshire, my plate says "Live Free or Die" right on it. An NRA sticker or a row of guns wouldn't phase to many people. The " Keep honking, Im reloading" sticker is actually very popular around here.


----------

